# Maters on the Vine!



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Went picking today.


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

man they look good. I can't leave mine on the vine that long. squirrels and birds get them, have to pick as soon as they start to turn. I picked a gal of sweet million and 14 celebrities today.


----------



## blackjack runner (Feb 24, 2015)

Those plants are loaded. Good job. Weather has been great for tomatoes this year. Will have to get some pics and post later this week.


----------



## whistech (Jul 25, 2005)

Those are great looking tomatoes Rubberback! What variety are they?


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

Now that its drying out a bit I am getting quite a few tomatoes. Last month I had to throw
away more than half of them. Turned brown on the bottom and were mushy. I assume that it was due to way to much rain.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

whistech said:


> Those are great looking tomatoes Rubberback! What variety are they?


Champion.


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

what is good to spray for blight? i had sprayed just before we started getting this last batch of rain.


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

Great picture of a heavy load of Maters there Rubberback!


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Dick Hanks said:


> Great picture of a heavy load of Maters there Rubberback!


Their now salsa.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

I am having hail with mine this year. Blooms keep falling off for some reason. Grape plants have a few on them but not one on the larger varieties. Vines are over 6' tall and healthy looking... can't figure it out.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

This has been the worst yr I can remember, small, not many and taking forever to ripen, only thing I can think of is late spring and WAY to much rain


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

wet dreams said:


> This has been the worst yr I can remember, small, not many and taking forever to ripen, only thing I can think of is late spring and WAY to much rain


Me too!


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

wet dreams said:


> This has been the worst yr I can remember, small, not many and taking forever to ripen, only thing I can think of is late spring and WAY to much rain


My garden has done good for all the rain we've had. I got 34" in 2 months. My saving grace has been that I live on a hill & my lands dirt is sand. So, the rain doesn't stand it runs off the hill or soaks in.


----------



## chumy (Jul 13, 2012)

Rubberback said:


> My garden has done good for all the rain we've had. I got 34" in 2 months. My saving grace has been that I live on a hill & my lands dirt is sand. So, the rain doesn't stand it runs off the hill or soaks in.


Rain doesn't seem to affect your tomato pollination by looking at your pic. wow


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Here's a few I picked. I got some good slicers. Made 6 pints & 1 qt of salsa yesterday.


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Looks good Rubberback. Do you take produce to market? We hit the farmer's market in Bryan when in town.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Very nice sir.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Some of those tomatters are as big as pumpkins.They're 10 times bigger than those eggs at the end of the table!


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

I see you have some water damage by the splits on your maters, I've been pulling mine when they 'pinking' to guard against the splitting.


----------



## old 37 (Nov 30, 2014)

Hell, I would pull mine too if they ever get pink, I have 50 green tomatoes on two plants but they sure don't want to ripen!


----------



## homebrew (Jun 14, 2011)

Nice mess sir....lost a bunch to lady Mockingbird

still managed to get enough to make neighbor bags


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Great tomatoes RB. 

I just returned from several days in the bush in Alaska (see flyfishing section) and my tomatoes look like they need some TLC, LOL. 

It looks like it has never stopped raining!!


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Here's a nice slicer.


----------



## old 37 (Nov 30, 2014)

I have lots on the vine but they sure aren't ripening.


----------

